# Grab the fire extinguisher



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Is there even 1 thing correct



https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeedDIY/videos/899897176804182/

We know it might seem overwhelming and scary but there are just 3 phases to constructing a USB lamp:
1. Assembling the outside (basically just screwing stuff together)
2. Wiring (it’s actually STUPIDLY EASY)
3. Decorating (if you want!)


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I liked the comments.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The little pieces of tape really kill me.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wcord said:


> Is there even 1 thing correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, thanks.

But with all these gun threads and such, I'll go with one of these.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That could be fun.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Bwahaha! I love the tape holding the ground wire. I think I'm going to make one and record myself building it. 👍


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

where's the underwriter's knot for that lamp socket? :jester:


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

That's an expensive way to make an ugly and hazardous lamp.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

This one would have the finest of art collectors drooling over it


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Did you do that _just for this thread_?:no:

That goes from steampunk all the way over to steambitch...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It's like a fat chic at closing time, may not be pretty but it sure gets the job done.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> This one would have the finest of art collectors drooling over it


Totally gonna copy that.
Might put a meter in between the light and the receptacle.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> LuckyLuke said:
> 
> 
> > This one would have the finest of art collectors drooling over it
> ...


It is pretty cool. I didnt watch the vid so I'll withhold comment on build quality. Id probably do an ebony usb receptacle though, and paint everything black.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Totally gonna copy that.
> Might put a meter in between the light and the receptacle.


While you're BS'ing...that's actually a popular thing with the old pre-smart meters.

They make nice lamps...for geeks

If you're that geeky about 'lectrics you could put an LED ring around your new smart meter to show how much poison your brain is getting.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cuba_pete said:


> While you're BS'ing...that's actually a popular thing with the old pre-smart meters.
> 
> They make nice lamps...for geeks
> 
> If you're that geeky about 'lectrics you could put an LED ring around your new smart meter to show how much poison your brain is getting.


The 'geeks' part is up to interpretation. I've seen many variations on the theme, normally visiting electrician friends at their homes.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The 'geeks' part is up to interpretation. I've seen many variations on the theme, normally visiting electrician friends at their homes.


Yeah, I am okay with it. I don't have a better way to describe us types.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank heavens they taped the bond terminal on that receptacle; you'd hate for that wire to short out to the box.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Thank heavens they taped the bond terminal on that receptacle; you'd hate for that wire to short out to the box.


The thoughts on tape are out there, I guess the cardboard socket sleeve that has been good for 100 years is just not good enough for them either. Lack of basic knowledge speaks volumes.


----------

